# breasts suddenly stopped hurting? 10dpo



## sparklycat

Hi all,
Am 11dpo today, yesterday my breasts stopped hurting....they had been painful with sore nips since a couple of days after ov. They normally hurt right up to af arriving...anyone else experienced this and got a bfp?? I feel completely symptonless atm so not holding out much hope :( 
X


----------



## Birchbud

bump


----------



## Popples1

You're definitely not out. My breasts are always sore after O then ease off before AF. I was convinced that she was on her way... But at 16DPO I got a BFP!


----------



## fern90

Sounds like my story. I'm hoping for a BFP too, but my symptoms are suddenly off from 8-10 dpo (today). :(


----------



## sparklycat

Oh my!!! I just got my BFP!!! Clear line with a First Response!!!!

I'm thinking it's a good sign Fern90!! Don't give up :) :) My symptons started dropping off aroun 8-10 too :) how are you today???


----------



## rosepetals36

sparklycat said:


> Oh my!!! I just got my BFP!!! Clear line with a First Response!!!!
> 
> I'm thinking it's a good sign Fern90!! Don't give up :) :) My symptons started dropping off aroun 8-10 too :) how are you today???

My boobs have also eased off, what DPO are you? IM now at 8-9?


----------



## fern90

Oh wow that's wonderful news, I'm so happy for you! Congratulations! :dance:

I'm still at 10 dpo today, but I'm thinking of testing tomorrow. You've just given me hope. :)


----------



## sparklycat

Thanks guys!! I'm on 12DPO, i noticed at 9DPO that my boobs were easing off at at 10, 11 and 12DPO they didn't hurt at all which is unusual.

It's a sign ladies! Fingers crossed for lots of BFP :D

xxx


----------



## Popples1

Congrats!


----------



## fern90

11 dpo. I'm having itching today again, and tingly nips. Also have this slight pull-like twinge (dunno if that sounds right) from my lower back to my lower stomach to my hips. Had strong chills in the eve yesterday.
Here's hoping!


----------



## toffee87

My breasts are being odd too. They usuall 'fill' up straight after ovulation, I'm 10DPO and they aren't as full/firm as usual and they aren't hurting. Fingers crossed! x


----------



## amari

Congrats Sparklycat! You just gave me a ton of hope. I had horrible PMS from 6/17 to 6/21...I had to call out of work on thursday because of a throbbing migraine and nausea. Even had swollen lymph nodes and weird dry patches that appeared on two fingers. My boobs were really sore and swollen and I was so, so tired (that part is normal). Friday a.m., still felt crappy...but friday afternoon it all just suddenly, magically went away. The headache disappeared, my boobs get way less sore, any bloating subsided. So odd. Yesterday (saturday) I felt pretty good. Today my boobs are a little more sore again, and I feel super full whenever I eat, but otherwise it's not normal PMS. I usually feel so uncomfortable in my own skin right up until AF comes, and AF isn't due for four more days. I'm wondering (hoping) that implantation happened on friday and that's what changed how I feel. It certainly seems like that's what happened with Sparklycat!


----------



## dopechick

I got my BFP 11 DPO (now 16DPO) and my boobs don't hurt at all. It's weird lol


Noelle


----------



## TxMamaof1TTC

af due in 4 days bbs stopped hurting today I'm praying for my bfp but i think af will be here


----------



## seg

Oh gosh this makes me so relieved! My boobs have been killing, then today I woke up at 9dpo and the pain is totally gone. I was so sad. But there is hope! Especially because yesterday I had really bad heartburn for no reason and I NEVER get that. Hoping it is a sign too!


----------



## Ovia

I am 10dpo and my boobs stopped hurting , i scared to see AF


----------



## Sesity

Yay! I've been panicking about the same thing!
I've been feeling nauseous since 2dpo (lost 2lb so far) and had what feels like hot flushes in my boobs and tingly nipples too. Now I am 10dpo, the symptoms have been slowly easing off. 

I was convinced that it meant AF would turn up, but seeing that people are getting bpf when their symptoms ease has given me hope!


----------

